# SKYRAY EDX 3000 MANUAL?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a second hand SKYRAY EDX 3000 system, but the previous owner did not have the instruction manual. Anyone out there know a source (other than Skyray company) where I might be able to acquire an electronic copy?

Thanks - - Rob


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 1, 2010)

this is what I have found:
http://milleniumgoldsystems.com/edx3000.doc


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep....that's all I have found also. Not easy to locate anything online other than that overview. Thanks.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 1, 2010)

Would the pdf on this page help?
http://www.worldoftest.com/edx3000.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for that link Jim. It does provide more than I have, but still need some concrete operating guidelines. I will continue to google other sources and see what I can find. Thanks again!


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe you could request a copy of the manual from the company in the pdf? They have a telephone number in there. Just tell them you are very interested in buying one, but want to know how to use it to make sure it is what you need.
Jim


----------



## mattafc (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any experiance of dealing with Skyray? I contatced them with regard to purchasing an EDX machine and have been put onto an associate as I am oversea's and appear to be dealing with someone in China who has offered me a machine at a knockdown price.

Is this 'normal'. As I went through the main Skyray website I would expect it to be legit, but something just doesn't feel right!!


----------

